# Macedonian: Variants



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian, in many cases, there exists two variants (i.e. two words) that are used which have the exact same meaning.

Ones which I can think of off the top of my head are:

*Ice* (_мраз_ and _лед_ — the latter being Common Slavic)
*Smoke* (_чад_ and _дим _— again, the latter is Common Slavic)
*Turkey* (the animal, _мисирка_ and _ќурка_ — with the latter being a lexical Serbism)
Could someone help me with finding the etymologies of the examples given above (for the non-Slavic variants), and could a native speaker, preferably living in Macedonia, tell me which variants are used more commonly and/or in which region are they predominantly used or unknown in.

Thank you.

P.S. Can you think of any other examples?


----------



## jazyk

I remember агол and ќоше; спроти and карши; and час and саат. 

Jazyk


----------



## Mac_Linguist

jazyk said:


> I remember агол and ќоше; спроти and карши; and час and саат.
> 
> Jazyk



Those are just Turkish loanwords. I was talking about words peculiar to Macedonian which aren't Common Slavic and aren't obvious loanwords.


----------



## Thief

I hope that I can answer on these questions in Macedonian and, in that way, I will not break some of the forum rules. 

Ете, на лош англиски, сепак е 5:30 наутро кога налетав на оваа тема. Ќе се обидам да дадам некои одговори, но не сум сто проценти сигурен во нив. 

Прво, за мраз: во рускиот постои збор мразь(ж.), кој се користи во народниот јазик и има значење „ништавило, олош“ (го цитирам српскиот превод, зашто до мене имам руско-српскохрватски речник од Московлевиќ). Во старословенскиот постои форма мразь (со јор, а не јер на крајот од зборот, но на оваа тастатура немам поддршка). ЗНачењето е она денешното „мраз, лед, мразулец“. Постои и глагол мразити, мражон*, мразиши, со значење „мрзне, смрзнува, ѕемне“. 
Не сакам да одам во наивни етимологии и од денешното значење на зборот во рускиот да влечам паралела дека, можеби, се работи нешто што е „лошо“, нешто што „не чини“, од мрази (не сака). Само давам можно гледиште.  Во оснвоа, сакав да појаснам дека зборот постои и во ст.сл.
Со оглед на метатезата на ликвидите која се случила уште во прасловенскиот период (во старословенскиот со вдолжување на вокалите, групата *tort>*trat), веројатно рекунстриураната варијанта би била *mor-, а во The American Heritage Dicitionary od Indo-Europian Roots, стр. 56, може да се најде коренот mori- Body of water, lake (?), sea (?). Ова е можната втора паралела со вода и со морињата по кои се движеле Словените во северните делови и биле смрзнаи (замрзнати). 
Ова не ми се многу веројатни етимологии, зашто ИЕ корен *mori- (*mari-), го дал зборот мор'е (ст.сл.), mare (лат.).


За другите два примера, подоцна, во некое поприкладно време. Ова го оставам како мислење и отворам дискусија, да ми кажете дали изгледа веројатно.

Конечно, мраз не само што паралелно суштествувал во старословенскиот, туку и денеска има негови рецидиви во некои други словенски јазици, особено во називот за Дедо Мраз - Дјед Мраз.

Склон сум да верувам дека има и мраз прасловенски корен.

[edit]
Васмер (за мразь во рускиот):
*WORD:* мразь 

*GENERAL:* ж. Заимств. из цслав.; см. _ме́рзкий_.


----------



## echo chamber

Mac_Linguist said:


> In Macedonian, in many cases, there exists two variants (i.e. two words) that are used which have the exact same meaning.
> 
> Ones which I can think of off the top of my head are:
> *Ice* (_мраз_ and _лед_ — the latter being Common Slavic)
> *Smoke* (_чад_ and _дим _— again, the latter is Common Slavic)
> *Turkey* (the animal, _мисирка_ and _ќурка_ — with the latter being a lexical Serbism)
> Could someone help me with finding the etymologies of the examples given above (for the non-Slavic variants), and could a native speaker, preferably living in Macedonia, tell me which variants are used more commonly and/or in which region are they predominantly used or unknown in.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. Can you think of any other examples?



 In my opinion, both _мраз_ and _лед _are equally used in Macedonian, although I personally prefer _мраз _ 
 It is the same with _чад_ and _дим_. Maybe there is a preference for one of the words to the other in certain parts of the country, but again, I think it is of a minor importance, regarding this words.
When it comes to the words _мисирка_ and _ќурка, _the first one is a macedonian word, while the latter is Serbian and, although you may come across this word among macedonians, it is not "our" word, let`s say.

All in all, they are all synonyms which are equally used here.

I also came up with:
другарство-пријателство (friendship) and
студено-ладно (cold), though I think they are not uncommon for some of the Slavic languages.

If I recall other typically macedonian words, or should I find the etymology of some of them, I`ll let you know


----------



## Duya

A strange thing is, all of those words (except _Misirka_) exist in Serbian as well, but the first two pairs are *not *synonyms (although they're related):

_mraz_ = Frost (or any sub-zero temperature)
_led = _Ice
_čađ = _Soot_
dim = _Smoke

So, what are Macedonian words for "Frost" [note that concepts of "frost", "snow" and "ice" need not necessarily bedefined that way] and "Soot"?


----------



## echo chamber

soot-_саѓи _
frost-_мраз_

 Duya, you have a point here, mentioning the difference between _мраз_ and _лед_(although scarce, but still difference), but here they are concidered to be synonyms and hardly anyone would distinguish them in that way.

Ex.
коцка мраз/коцка лед = ice cube


----------



## nimak

echo chamber said:


> Ex.
> коцка мраз/коцка лед = ice cube



But it is always сладолед and not сладомраз.


----------

